# Serveur et automator



## daspool (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Est il posible de faire surveiller un serveur sous automator ?
Je m'explique, notre serveur est pour l'instant en 10.3.9. Il plante assez souvent (Webstar) et je voudrais créer un script automator qui surveille l'un de nos sites et reboot automatiquement si le site ne fonctionne pas (ce qui voudrait dire que webstar a planté). 
J'en suis arrivé à automator car il n'existe aucun logiciel capable de surveiller et rebooter tout seul.

merci de votre aide


----------

